# Let's hear it..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Who's coming down and when?It ain't gonna be long now and the redones will be here.

Predicting March 25 to be the "real start" of things,but who knows?? Just cause it's a full moon,don't mean squat if water temps still [email protected]


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Give me the word and I'm taking a day off work! 

I'll make DB77 do the same!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

*I'm already down and I ain't leavin'. *


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....when tha temps hit the magic #.I'll be seein ya......Cleanin my calendar for tha spring run....drum and cobia......the R


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

week after easter and the reel rebel will be there


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

what is that magic water themp


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Late next week or definitely the one after....*

....looking for some S direction for a few days and that should make the "secret" spot productive. And pay no attention to that RV on the beach; doesn't know how to fish but looks good trying...


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

54


to me


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Would love to say I'm gonna be there but I'm flat broke....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

this weekend and everyone after i can... seriously


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

first week of april for me . just hope those temps are right


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Dawg,*

When your ready to go, give me a shout. This ones on me, I'll pick you up on the way down. Besides, you have first rights to room 2. ....Tightlines


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I will be down Easter weekend in Nags Head. So I will be poking around the area.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> When your ready to go, give me a shout. This ones on me, I'll pick you up on the way down. Besides, you have first rights to room 2. ....Tightlines


Appreciate the offer Hat. Doing some renovations to my house that I was supposed to have done last yr. Looking foward to fishing someday.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'll throw in some baitshrimp for ya Dawg...at least you and Hat wont starve iffn ya dont catch anything  ....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If the weather and water temps do right,which I really don't expect,  I'll be either "tubin" or "flea'n" after a drummie this weekend..

If it goes as I think it will,I'll be "relearning" a loran I just bought,so I can hopefully use some of the # that have not been used in a while.. Got a gps,but conversion of loran ain't too swuft,usually a dead end..   

Next weekend's my guess..


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

i'll be down thru the 25-27 

doesn't look promising for me but good luck to all that r going down weekend after easter weekend I predict u guys hitting the drum hard


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

*bunny week*

Me and ol' Bbunker will be down for the week after Easter. Stop by the house and say Hi after work one day.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You let me know and I'm on my way.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

my buddy is havin inspection issues with his job, so he'll be off for a week... work is still slow for me anyways so i shouldn't have an issue getting down there in the next two days... are there any moomoos on the beaches yet? we're leavin' somewhere tommorow... weather it's souith, or north...let me know where them linesides are at and we'll be there.


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Couldn't wait, went to south texas, its like hatteras used to be.
My house will be on the market in 2 years if anyone's interested.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kinnakeettom said:


> Couldn't wait, went to south texas, its like hatteras used to be.
> My house will be on the market in 2 years if anyone's interested.


 Bet that was WAY COOL,Tom..Always wanted to try it.My bud that just passed away a while back (posted as Surfrat) John Choate,sent me a bunch of pics from down there. What were temps like? Ya get ya a bunch of redones??


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wuzzamadda DD?...winters a little too harsh in Frisco  ......and in Tx.,ya be too far from yur roots  ....the R


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

*We'll be down!*

I'm packing the truck right now. We're staying until Tuesday. We're possibly leaving tonight, if not then first thing in the morning. We'll be staying in Buxton.

White Burbie with tags: M&Y2OBX 

Say hey, we'll be sandflea'n it... Probably try ramp 55 first. Any suggestions with current conditions?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> Wuzzamadda DD?...winters a little too harsh in Frisco  ......and in Tx.,ya be too far from yur roots  ....the R


 "R",lived in central Texas for little over a yr in 68.. From the pic I have in my mind from back then,cold and rainy in the winter and so hot ya could cook an egg in the sand in summer..  Na,ain't thinking relocation here,just another vacation spot,maybe.. 

PS this winter has been a cold one,but at least the sound didn't really freeze over,so maybe some banner speck fishin this yr?? 
Geek,you're headed in right direction,if they ARE here this weekend..


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Reds to 45", whiting to 3 lbs. pompano to 4 lbs.
big jacks, black tips and bulls.
80 miles of beach on the north side where cell phones do not work. Made me think of what shoeless joe jackson said in the field of dreams, Is This Heaven?? Compared to hatteras we have no fishing that even comes close.
So many places to enjoy the soletude of the beach, without the hordes of people like we have here. And a cost of living index 40% cheaper than here on the island. Why am I still here???


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kinnakeettom said:


> Reds to 45", whiting to 3 lbs. pompano to 4 lbs.
> big jacks, black tips and bulls.
> 80 miles of beach on the north side where cell phones do not work. Made me think of what shoeless joe jackson said in the field of dreams, Is This Heaven?? Compared to hatteras we have no fishing that even comes close.
> So many places to enjoy the soletude of the beach, without the hordes of people like we have here. And a cost of living index 40% cheaper than here on the island. Why am I still here???


 Can remember the early 70's here,hardly ever saw another vehicle on 12 and the beaches had few vehicles as well. You could drive on almost any stretch of beach,and not have to worry with a dozen folks locked into your rig.. Yes,you have a point,but would find it hard to pull up from NC,which I've lived in most of my life and go west.. The place sounds like heaven though,Tom..


----------



## Hattersman (Mar 26, 2002)

*Down at Rodanthe*

Coming down 4/1. Just Pier fishing at Rodanthe. Have my brother wiith me and he can't do the surf thing any more. Maybe I will run down and see if you are in. 
Keep Plankin'


----------

